# Default Heimdal Kerberos client overlaps with the one from the ports



## asv0 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi all,
I've tried to use the built-in kerberos system in FreeBSD 11.2 which is not the latest release of Heimdal. Not that I was actually looking for the latest but I've realised that the action of exporting a specific keytab to a different path (to move it afterwards to the target server) doesn't work so I've installed the latest from ports and it finally worked BUT I've noticed that the two versions basically overlaps.
I mean, the installation mechanism doesn't really remove/rename/relink the old commands which are in /usr/bin therefore you end up with 2 sets of commands and if you want to use the new one you need to use the ones in /usr/local/sbin (IIRC).
This looks ugly and misleading and I'd say that it shouldn't really be like that.

Am I missing something?
(tnx in advance)


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 15, 2018)

No, that is how it is. You can get rid of the base version re-building the system without it. src.conf(5)


----------



## asv0 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 15, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> No, that is how it is. You can get rid of the base version re-building the system without it. src.conf(5)


Although you can disable such parts it's actually not always advisable. Some aspects are actually required by the base system itself, depending on what you're doing with it of course. For example: while you can disable crypto support entirely (WITHOUT_CRYPT) you can get some very weird results if you do.


----------



## asv0 (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks for the hint, I switched to OpenBSD for this one. More clean and light, fits better my needs for this task.
Cheers.


----------

